# Securing Material for Jig Saw Cutting



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello,

What is your method for securing a work piece that you're about to jigsaw? Lets say its 12" x 24"...

Do most people just clamp this onto the edge of a workbench?

Just curious...


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just clamps. If you have a vice&bench dogs you could use that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*all depends ....*

If I'm just cutting out a hole in the center I'll put it over a 5 gal bucket or barrel. If the cut is on the edge, I'll clamp it or hold it by hand to the benchtop. If you have one of those Stanley "Workmates" with the adjustable jaws, you could use that.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Short term is to have an "off stand" at the height of your workbench.Like Woods bucket above,it gives a "hole" between work surfaces.

A longer term solution of sorts,and one we use for an awful lot of daily chores;An "orphaned" or cheap cast iron table saw top,stripped of all bits n pcs makes a dandy universal top.Thrown up on a wooden,roll around base....make the whole thing at a height it'll roll under a workbench and it has a home.

Don't need to fasten the top down,there are times it can be raised with scrap blocking(cribbing) to serve as outfeeds/infeeds for other machines.The "hole" in these tops is where you can jigsaw.Figure on having the top blocked up a cpl inches.I stole a cookie sheet from the kitchen and it slides right in this space......keeps small tools handy and off the top.

Got a bunch of F clamps on a shelf below.You can use the mitre slots as not only layout guides,but given the right hdwre,they serve....along with the hole as a pretty nice pocket hole table,in several fashions.

I keep threatening to connect a dust collector pickup to the bttm of the hole....but don't want to lose any stowage space under.Preferring to use clamp-on edge pickups for dust collector.I'll look for some pics of these.They utilize store bought muffler clamps,and Jorgy spring clamps.Its a perfect fit on a shopvac hose.Not to say the down draft,through the hole wouldn't be the Bees knees though.

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Short term is to have an "off stand" at the height of your workbench.Like Woods bucket above,it gives a "hole" between work surfaces.

A longer term solution of sorts,and one we use for an awful lot of daily chores;An "orphaned" or cheap cast iron table saw top,stripped of all bits n pcs makes a dandy universal top.Thrown up on a wooden,roll around base....make the whole thing at a height it'll roll under a workbench and it has a home.

Don't need to fasten the top down,there are times it can be raised with scrap blocking(cribbing) to serve as outfeeds/infeeds for other machines.The "hole" in these tops is where you can jigsaw.Figure on having the top blocked up a cpl inches.I stole a cookie sheet from the kitchen and it slides right in this space......keeps small tools handy and off the top.

Got a bunch of F clamps on a shelf below.You can use the mitre slots as not only layout guides,but given the right hdwre,they serve....along with the hole as a pretty nice pocket hole table,in several fashions.

I keep threatening to connect a dust collector pickup to the bttm of the hole....but don't want to lose any stowage space under.Preferring to use clamp-on edge pickups for dust collector.I'll look for some pics of these.They utilize store bought muffler clamps,and Jorgy spring clamps.Its a perfect fit on a shopvac hose.Not to say the down draft,through the hole wouldn't be the Bees knees though.

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Best I could find above,sorry for the mess.Pay no attention to the bows.........look at the top,look at the cart.Also look at the muffler clamp,jorgy springy clamp setup.It's used for a LOT of finish sanding and dust pickup where you have an "edge" to work with.The bloomin Jorgy even has a hole in the handle under the rubber grip.I think it gets enlarged but this is literally a 5 minute shop vac clamp........

It HAS been thoroughly tested under professional conditions.Read that as,we ain't broke it yet,haha.Works pretty good on a drill press,really anywhere you have an edge to clamp to.

Heres a good shot of the hole.It works REALLY good for not only jigsaw but the whole kreg pocket screw deal when clamping for assembly......poor mans face frame table.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I've used a couple bar clamps on my bench, clamped the work flush to the top and placed a couple pieces of wood under and to the sides to prevent the work from slipping down. But I prefer to use the scroll saw for anything under 1 1/2" thick.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll usually put the workpiece in my vice so there is nothing below it to interfere with the jigsaw blade. 

If it's a large piece, I'll support it across saw horses.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> If I'm just cutting out a hole in the center I'll put it over a 5 gal bucket or barrel. If the cut is on the edge, I'll clamp it or hold it by hand to the benchtop. If you have one of those Stanley "Workmates" with the adjustable jaws, you could use that.


I have done exactly all of these things.

jigsaw cuts are usually quick and rough anyway.

sometimes I just prop up 1 edge on another board for the clearance I need.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Cutting 12 x 24 material I would just use my flat topped sawhorse with one knee holding it down if the cut was to an outside edge, anything out of the center and I would grab a 5 gallon bucket or the shop garbage can.


----------

